

Defining Your Company's Vision - Aga
http://www.fastcompany.com/1821021/defining-your-companys-vision

======
Aga
This comparison about Disney's past and future mission statements makes me
genuinely sad:

Disney used to have a very clear mission statement: "Make People Happy."

Now their mission is "to be one of the world's leading producers and providers
of entertainment and information. Using our portfolio of brands to
differentiate our content, services and consumer products, we seek to develop
the most creative, innovative and profitable entertainment experiences and
related products in the world."

